# Wheel Feature: R-1 Racing Hype on 350Z and G35



## dumpi (May 1, 2008)

The R-1 Racing Hype has quickly become one of the best selling wheels and rims here at wheelsnext.com. The style is classic and clean. Best of all the wheel comes with R-1 Racing's patented Stainless Steel Lip Technology. The Hype comes with a lip that is as big as over 4" in the rear of the 20" application. 









Enjoy the following images from customers and employees who don the R-1 Racing Hype wheels. All the following applications are 20 inch staggered wheels: 20x8.5(Front Wheels) and 20x10 (Rear Wheels). This particular application is made specifically made in an offset and size for the Nissan 350Z and Infiniti G35/G37 fitment. Enjoy! 

This G35 sports a pretty wicked JDM body-kit imported directly from Japan. Specials thanks to the Hokori Car Club out of Southern Cali for providing the photos. R-1 RACING HYPE MACHINED FACE W/ BLACK ACCENTS AND STAINLESS STEEL CHROME LIP. APPLICATION: 20x8.5(Front Wheels) and 20x10 (Rear Wheels).


----------

